# New to me 1986 5000cs quatro project (Colorado springs)



## Turbo8V2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

It seams the forums here are dead on these platforms. Any fellow enthusiasts care to give a brother a hand on this project? I am located in Colorado springs. And I have a huge list of parts I need. Any help from anybody here I will really appreciate it. Pics will follow sometime today.


----------



## Turbo8V2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

Well I don't know how to post pics and it seams there is no interest in an audi 5000 build guess I need to find another forum. Thanks for the views guys


----------



## atalk (Jan 12, 2003)

quattroworld.com forums. Motorgeek forums. Audifans.com for parts. Also theprojectpad.com :thumbup:



Turbo8V2.0 said:


> Well I don't know how to post pics and it seams there is no interest in an audi 5000 build guess I need to find another forum. Thanks for the views guys


----------



## Turbo8V2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks atalk I really appreciate it. I just have no experience with this platform I know for sure it needs a new throw out bearing, which I will try to pull the transmission sometime today, then I need some new fenders, and piece the interior togthere. You can kinda get the picture of what a 350 dollar car looks like lol


----------



## kdodson77 (Jan 4, 2014)

I lived in Denver and had a 5000 wagon. rear window got busted and I could never find one


----------

